# The biggest Nationalist event Polish Independence day.



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 12, 2017)

Despite the U.S.A having about 9 X more people than Poland.

How come the U.S can't form such a huge Nationalist event?

It seems the Polish are inherently far more Nationalist than the Americans are.

I am proud of Polish people.

How about you?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 12, 2017)

Nationalism takes _despair_ to catch on with the majority. It doesn't work when things are for the most part, ok.

It's a desperate ideology.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 12, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Nationalism takes _despair_ to catch on with the majority. It doesn't work when things are for the most part, ok.
> 
> It's a desperate ideology.



Everyone was basically a Nationalist 70 years ago, then some Liberals kicked, and screamed that Nationalism was wrong because of Hitler, and the stupids West of the Oder River listened too much. (As a result they are being slowly but surely replaced by Third-World riff-raffs, many of them quite hostile to their hosts)


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 12, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Nationalism takes _despair_ to catch on with the majority. It doesn't work when things are for the most part, ok.
> ...





That's far from the truth, but it's also completely irrelevant in the context of the world right now.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 12, 2017)

Any ideology can be desperate.

Many anti-Racists (ANTIFA) types are also very desperate.

They look so hard to seek approval by fitting into the new societal norms of anti-Racism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 12, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I'd say about 95% of people were Nationalists in Western Europe, and America some 70 years ago, now I'd say 5% of Western Europe, and America is Nationalistic.

Although, if we include Austria, and Italy, then I'd say these regions of "Western Europe" if we can call it as such, are the only regions where Nationalism is  kind of normal.

Of course Nationalism is still the norm in Eastern Europe, even if it's Pseudo-Nationalism like Putin spouts.


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 12, 2017)

There used to be a lot more but a large percent of the Polocks couldn't find their way home after the war. The do make some fine cars, tools and motorcles tho. OK Maybe not but the vereneke aint bad


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 12, 2017)

Likkmee said:


> There used to be a lot more but a large percent of the Polocks couldn't find their way home after the war. The do make some fine cars, tools and motorcles tho. OK Maybe not but the vereneke aint bad



More like Poles couldn't, or wouldn't want to find their way to a Soviet Communist Bruteopia after WW2.

Poles have some good 3D Printing, Video games, Blue lasers, Infared Sensors, and other tech.

Of course Poland didn't have much of a chance for cars, it couldn't create Capitalist companies until  after 1989.
Compare to Germany that could do such long before that.

Of course, some of the best buses are Polish Solaris  Bus, and Couch, they pioneered Hybrid bus tech.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2017)

Good day for Germany to claim our land.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 12, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Good day for Germany to claim our land.



Genetic evidence isn't on your side.

East Germany belongs to Slavs


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 12, 2017)

East Germans are still quite Slavic by DNA, according to Genetic PCA plots like this.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Good day for Germany to claim our land.
> ...


There is no such thing as "genetic evidence". 15 million Germans were dislodged after the war, so that´s the legitimate way to claim someone else´s land? Germany has the right to the borders of 1938 according to international law. The right doesn´t vanish just because German politicians refuse to use it. Most German parties advertised with the "entire Germany", though:






You see, this soil is German and will be claimed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 12, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



The Polish government elected by the people the Polish government in exile was against the border shift West.
Poland actually lost more territory than it gained post WW2.

Besides, You are aware that the German beginnings of Gdansk were in the 1300's when they came as "Friends" invited into Poland, when the Teutonic Germans did the Gdansk Massacre, killing thousands of Poles, and destroying the original city of Gdansk, and promptly bringing in German settlers.

None the less, Poles held onto Gdansk  largely until 1793, which Germans stole from Poland in 1793 in the Partitions which the German Prussians betrayed the 1790 friendship pact they had with Poland, simply because they didn't like Poland's May 3rd Constitution.

Throughout most of history Gdansk was actually under Polish control.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


There is as much nonsense in your history as in your present. "Gdansk" was a German settlement from the beginning, elevated to a city by the polish King. Tensions about the right to succession led to war between Bandenburg and Poland. Germans opened the gates for the troops of Brandenburg but the German Order came to the aid of the Polish troops. However, after the Order got no financial compensation from the King, it occupied the city.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Sobie-----meet Capt blei----he is a Baathist-----which means both  NAZI NATIONALIST AND ARAB FASCIST NATIONALIST--------equivalent filth


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 12, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Gdansk was a Polish city, before murderous German thieves came in.

Teutonic takeover of Danzig (Gdańsk) - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 12, 2017)

*Interesting article.*
*Even though there's obviously no disruption, but more of an addition.*

*Thousands of nationalist protesters disrupt Poland independence day - CNN*

*Nationalist protesters disrupt Poland independence day events*
*By Matthew Day, for CNN*



*Updated 1:28 PM ET, Sun November 12, 2017*





*



*



*


[paste:font size="5"]
*









*CaptionsCNN*

*White nationalists disrupt Polish independence day 00:51*
*Warsaw, Poland (CNN)Tens of thousands of nationalist protesters disrupted Poland's independence day events Saturday, waving flags and burning flares as they marched down the streets of Warsaw.*

*Demonstrators carried banners that read "White Europe, Europe must be white," and "Pray for an Islamic Holocaust."*
*Some wore masks and waved red and white Polish flags, chanting "Death to enemies of the homeland," and "Catholic Poland, not secular."*
*



*

*Police estimate that 60,000 people took part in the nationalist demonstration.*
*Police estimate that 60,000 people took part in the nationalist demonstration. While the vast majority were Poles, other protesters came from all over Europe.*


*



*

*Poland regained its independence in 1918.*
*One of the lead organizations behind the nationalists march is the National Radical Camp, which has previously taken to the streets to protest against Muslim immigration,gay rights, the EU and anything it considers undermines Polish Catholic values.*
*privacy policy.*
*



*

*Tens of thousands attended the march in Warsaw.*
*While support for the group remains small, its critics argue that the Polish government, which has struck a nationalistic tone and linked immigrants to crime and disease, has fostered an atmosphere of intolerance and xenophobia that has emboldened it.*
*



*

*Some of those marching lit flares during the event.*
*Earlier on Saturday, the Polish capital had seen a far smaller demonstration by groups condemning the protesters' hijacking of Polish independence day, which falls on November 11.*
*



*

*Far-right marchers waved flags as they took part in the march.*
*The day celebrates the re-birth of Poland in November 1918, 123 years after the Prussian, Habsburg and Russian empires carved up Poland among themselves and erased it from the map of Europe.*
*But in the past few years, the holiday has been overshadowed by the far-right march and fears of violence.*
*Polish President Andrzej Duda led the formal celebrations of Polish independence day in central Warsaw. After laying a wreath at the tomb of the unknown soldier, he told the crowd to remember the price of freedom and independence.*


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 12, 2017)

Nie islamska, nie laicka tylko Polska katolicka!


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 13, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Polackenlügen.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 13, 2017)

Long before the first Polack came into existence, Germanic tribes settled in the Danzig Bay. "Genetic evidence" is to be found in various graves.

Danzig – Wikipedia


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 13, 2017)

It is evident that Polacks want to steal German lands and claim them as their own. History, however, shows that Germans and Poles lived together for a whole millenium and are one people. Power-hungry despots try to divide this people for their own purposes.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> It is evident that Polacks want to steal German lands and claim them as their own. History, however, shows that Germans and Poles lived together for a whole millenium and are one people. Power-hungry despots try to divide this people for their own purposes.



If you check out the timeline, then obviously Poles have more claim to Gdansk, than do Germans.

History of Gdańsk - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> It is evident that Polacks want to steal German lands and claim them as their own. History, however, shows that Germans and Poles lived together for a whole millenium and are one people. Power-hungry despots try to divide this people for their own purposes.



Germans, and Poles are obviously much different people.

By power-hungry despots, you obviously mean Germans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 13, 2017)

So, Poles lost their rights to Gdansk in 1793 because they lost a war to conquest.
But, Germans didn't lose their rights to Gdansk in 1945 because they lost a war to conquest?

Oh, and might I point out the big difference here.

In 1793 German Prussia betrayed it's 1790 Alliance with Poland, because of Poland's first European philosophical Constitution on May 3rd 1791.
So Germans started attacking Poland.

In 1939 German Nazis betrayed it's 1933 non-Aggressive pact with Poland, and invaded Poland, killing millions of Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.

So, in both cases Germans started with Poland.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 13, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > It is evident that Polacks want to steal German lands and claim them as their own. History, however, shows that Germans and Poles lived together for a whole millenium and are one people. Power-hungry despots try to divide this people for their own purposes.
> ...


Poland laid claims to various areas although most of the time it did not even exist.

"Poland" (lol):


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 13, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, Poles lost their rights to Gdansk in 1793 because they lost a war to conquest.
> But, Germans didn't lose their rights to Gdansk in 1945 because they lost a war to conquest?
> 
> Oh, and might I point out the big difference here.
> ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Germany should have been wiped off the map after WW1, that would have prevented WW2, and prevented Merkel's mad multiculturalism.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 13, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


After all, maybe Germany should have won WWI.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



With Germans  mass-murdering Whites, siding with Islamic Ottomans,  and even sending the train of Bolsheviks to Russia in 1917?

Germans are the cancer of Europe.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 13, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Germans (and polish troops also) defeated the Turks at Vienna but this is something they are certainly not teaching at your Germany hater academy.


----------



## Votto (Nov 13, 2017)

Speaking of Polish marches, how did the Germans conquer Poland so fast?












They marched in backwards and the Polish thought they were leaving.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 13, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Pierogies are a lot better than is  "BLUTWURST"  and beer 
  <yuck>   --------beet borscht is kinda nice too.      It is possible to do kosher  Kielbasa-----but blutwurst  CANNOT
be made kosher.    Richard Wagner's operas are disgusting. 
Chopin wrote really sweet music AND really dramatic stuff, as well.    Cossacks are animals.   Brunhilda was an ugly bitch


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 13, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Eat that Blutwurst.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



why,  brunhilda?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 13, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Blutwurst is completely disgusting, this is something I would never eat even if in a situation that I was starving.

I have avoided this thread not wanting to interupt the unfortunate argument between Blei and Sobieski.

However:

*"Richard Wagner's operas are disgusting."*

Richard Wagner, the greatest composer of soul music ever, music from _his_ soul to _our_ soul, immense, passionate, dramatic, genius and Music of the Gods and Wagner is not meant for the Godless who have no souls.

Richard Wagner's "Tannhäuser Ouvertüre" conducted by Wilhelm Furtwängler in 1952 the orchestra is Wiener Philharmoniker:



*"Chopin wrote really sweet music AND really dramatic stuff, as well."*

Chopin is weak peoples music only weak people want "sweet" music....dramatic no Chopin was not.

*"Brunhilda was an ugly bitch"*

How do you know are you that old that you had a meeting with her?

You want ugly here are some ugly from a long list we could spend all night and year posting, the noses and eyes on these ugly women and the more than one chins on Stein and Kagan, Luxemburg was an ugly fat dwarf she also had more than one chins but the below picture you cannot see it.

The ugly Rosa Luxemburg:





The ugly Gertrude Stein:





The ugly Alice B. Toklas:





Th ugly Elena Kagan:


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 13, 2017)

to each his own------I do love chopin------very TOUCHING music------when I used to play it on the piano  (long ago)  
Wagner's stuff was supremacist------his descendants were
admitted Nazi pigs.   I agree that some of his stuff is REMARKABLY stirring-----but his influence and those who
used his crap-------were from hell.     Durer did remarkably evocative work on hell too.    Hell is very beguiling.            I should add------I have never been CLOSE to blutwurst-------as to the beer------
not past the scent of the foam


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I'm talking WW1, when Germans sided with Islamic Ottoman Turks, heck even Hitler tried to make an alliance with Turkey.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 13, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The German and the Ottoman Empires had long term economic ties. It seems you just suffer from Hitler envy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Yeah, we get it, Germans like Brown Muslims more than White Christians.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Poland has a rich history of classical music far beyond "Chopin"
going back to the Medieval era.

List of Polish composers - Wikipedia

Even the famed Russian classical composer Igor Starvinsky was actually of a strongly Polish background, so much he apparently wanted to become a citizen of Poland, but Poland was suspicious of his Russian origins.

Of course speaking of "Dramatic" Penderecki was very dramatic.


But, of course Polish music goes also far beyond Classical.

Tomasz Stanko is my personal favorite Jazz musician.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 13, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Poland has a rich history of classical music far beyond "Chopin"
> going back to the Medieval era.
> 
> List of Polish composers - Wikipedia
> ...



Tomasz Stańko was in Krzysztof Komeda's Quintet and The Komeda Quartet, I adore Krzysztof Komeda and Tomasz Stańko is an excellent trumpet player, I could be here all week posting about Komeda.

You should post in my music thread:

What are you listening to?

I love Krzysztof Penderecki, in my above music thread I already posted something from him post # 83:







Krzysztof Penderecki "Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima" composed in 1960.


I love Witold Lutosławski.

Witold Lutosławski "Concerto for Orchestra" composed between 1950-1954.


I also love Karol Szymanowski.

Karol Szymanowski "Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. 35" composed in 1916.


----------



## jasonnfree (Nov 14, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


>



I really loved the cello concerto.   Saying a lot considering I usually, not always, prefer music from 1850 or earlier.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 14, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Poland has a rich history of classical music far beyond "Chopin"
> ...



Thanks for the addition.

Many Poles are good musicians.

Also they had a good classic Rock scene.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 14, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


♥ Lucy loves Austria  and Germany ♥


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 14, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



My Mama and her side of the family are from Heidelberg, Baden-Württemberg so of course I love both, Sobieski is now going to start hating me or whatever. 

This could stop him now hating me that both sides of our family have DETESTED the filthy Marxist's since the 1920s and  heroic members of my family fought the rancid devils on the streets in the 1920s and we're proud to state stopped them breathing and sent them back to Hell, we're also proud that our Patriotic family despatched filthy Marxists beyond the 1920s also.

The only good Communists are the ones that don't breathe.

Peoples need to stop arguing eg. the Hungarians have a right that their borders go back to pre-1920 to pre-Treaty of Trianon and we could argue with the Italians because Südtirol belongs to us and yes we want it returned, the Treaty of London in 1915 the British promised it to Italy if they join the First War on the British side, Italy annex Südtirol in 1919 and we do not agree or support the 1971 Treaty that allow the Italians to keep our territory we would like that Treaty destroyed and the peoples in Südtirol given a referendum which we know they will by a big majority vote to come home to us where they have always belonged. This situation of course can be dealt with at a later date within perhaps the next five years I think, at this moment we have more important issues to deal with that if not dealt with will have dramatic consequences for our Historically Christian Continent.

We all have focus on what we have in common, that we are all European Patriots who share a Christian Heritage and that we are against filthy Kebabs and Sub-Saharan Africans dirtying our Continent and that we need to come together to fight this to stop it, many Patriots are having success the Patriotic Polish Government, the Patriotic Hungarian Government, the Patriotic Czech Government, the Patriotic Croatian Government, the Patriotic Slovak Government and we are in negotiations to have a new Government following our great election result where 59% of our people voted combined for the Patriot Sebastian Kurz and the Patriot Heinz-Christian Strache and I hope that we now will have closer relation with the V4 the Visegrád 4 of Poland, Slovakia, Czech Republic and Hungary.

To us it is a beautiful sight to see 60,000 Patriotic Polish Christian brothers and sisters on their day of Independence waving so many Polish flags and also there were many flags with Our Lord Jesus Christ, Our Savior and Messiah and as many were saying "We Want God" yes we do want God and that is why the Leftists and the Globalists hate Patriots because we are God fearing and they are God Haters or Godless and Athiest, their god is Satan it always has been they are from the same cloth as the God Hating and Godless and Athiest Bolsheviks.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 14, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Despite the U.S.A having about 9 X more people than Poland.
> 
> How come the U.S can't form such a huge Nationalist event?
> 
> ...



Meanwhile in France the wannabe Dictator Emmanuel Macron, is falling into the bottomless pit fast now. Lol all those who are against European Patriots had a collective orgasm when this freak who's married to a near 70 year old woman was elected, of course Patriots predicted Macron would fall and the below is the beginning.

Weirdo freak self-hating Frenchman a Traitor who comments things like the below, since the 19th Century worldwide France has been famous for it's Culture a Culture that Macron hates and wants destroyed via Multiculturalism of inferior cultures.

French Culture is majestic and something that French Patriots are correctly proud of only Traitors would think the below:





Macron is even more unpopular than Hollande and Hollande was the most unpopular President in French history.













Emmanuel Macron faces first revolt as 100 party members resign over 'arrogant, undemocratic' ways


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2017)

they voted for a guy who said  "there is no such thing as
French culture"   ?????      I is *AMAZEEE'ED*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 14, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> they voted for a guy who said  "there is no such thing as
> French culture"   ?????      I is *AMAZEEE'ED*



Yes rosie because being proud of your nations Culture is racist or whatever 

So to illustrate you are not racist you must destroy your Centuries old Culture and Replace it by Importing Islamic savages and Sub-Saharan African savages who have contributed nothing to your nation but who cares about that, this is the result of the typical Leftist Cultural Marxism Brainwashing crap.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 14, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Despite the U.S.A having about 9 X more people than Poland.
> ...



Macron is a kook, he even threatened sanctions upon Poland for it's rejecting of Islamic refugees.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



ok    Macron is sorta schmucky-----I see no reason for that fact to be USED to elevate polacks


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 14, 2017)

Home   >    Israel News
Israel Calls for Poland to Take Action After 'Dangerous' and 'Racist' March on Independence Day
Some 60,000 people took part, including families with children, but also young men carrying banners with messages including 'White Europe of brotherly nations'

Demonstrators burn flares and wave Polish flags during the annual march to commemorate Poland's National Independence Day in Warsaw on November 11, 2017  AFP PHOTO / JANEK SKARZYNSKI
Opinion 90% of Polish Jews died in the Holocaust. So why are Poland's nationalists chanting 'Get the Jews out of power'?
WATCH Tens of thousands join far-right nationalist march for Polish Independence
Jewish families gather in Germany to remember a Holocaust victim they never knew
Opinion 90% of Polish Jews died in the Holocaust. So why are Poland's nationalists chanting 'Get the Jews out of power'?
Israel is calling a far-right march that took place in Warsaw “a dangerous march of extreme and racist elements,” and is urging Polish authorities to act against organizers.
The Independence Day march Saturday was organized by groups that trace their roots to radical nationalist pre-World War II anti-Semitic groups. Some 60,000 people took part, including families with children, but also young men carrying banners with messages including “White Europe of brotherly nations.”

Israeli Foreign Ministry spokesman Emmanuel Nahshon called the event “a dangerous march of extreme and racist elements.”

In a statement to The Associated Press he also said: “We hope that Polish authorities will act against the organizers. History teaches us that expressions of racist hate must be dealt with swiftly and decisively.”
read more: Israel calls for Poland to take action after 'dangerous' and 'racist' march on Independence Day


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2017)

Poles will be Poles


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 15, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


US-controlled governments like the Polish are not our friends whether you like their political stance or not.
It is a Trojan horse and stands as a beneficiary in the middle of the economic war on Europe. Example:
Wirtschaftskrieg gegen Europa

And what about that Christian nonsense? We don´t have any kind of jihad here. This is all about migration policy, nothing else. I doubt that any of the established parties will bring about a major change of that policy.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 15, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Poles will be Poles


What about global warming?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Poles will be Poles
> ...



the big hole in the pole------is unrelated to the POLISH ETHOS


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 15, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


What is "Poles will be Poles" related to? Demented mumbling?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Poles will be Poles------is a statement of reality.   Historically,  poles have been INTENSELY nationalistic and experienced threat on all sides-----Germany to the west and Russia to the east.   Internationally,  the trampling of Poland galvanized lots of emigration of impoverished unskilled workers rendering poles UNWELCOMED  competition in places like  Great Britain and the USA.    Based on Catholicism, nationalism and a propensity for alcoholism and its trampled status,  poles are also intensely anti-semetic.......THUS THE RECENT EMOTIONAL RESPONSE to the immigration situation of Europe


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 15, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


How is that related to global warming?


----------



## Litwin (Nov 15, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Despite the U.S.A having about 9 X more people than Poland.
> 
> How come the U.S can't form such a huge Nationalist event?
> 
> ...


me Too, Poles know how to treat the Mongols of Juchi (who actually tried to pull off  Crimea N1 in Warsaw, under Putler´s FSB command  )  but Poles know what to do))) 











Good sleep a mongol ,LOL)) 






remember killing in Praga  , boom boom Muscovites 






Nice job , my polish brothers


----------



## Viacheslav (Nov 15, 2017)

Litwin said:


> Nice job , my polish brothers


You have to be careful with the Poles, they don't like the Ukrainians and consider them as their former slaves.


----------



## Litwin (Nov 16, 2017)

Viacheslav said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job , my polish brothers
> ...


don´t worry about the Ukrainians and Poles , they are Europeans., all historical errors will be solved for sure . Today  Poland  provides  full support to Ukrainian state in its  war against the * Mongolian hordes* from afro- asia . even here they share the same experiences


----------



## Viacheslav (Nov 16, 2017)

Litwin said:


> don´t worry about the Ukrainians and Poles , they are Europeans., all historical errors will be solved for sure . Today  Poland  provides  full support to Ukrainian state in its  war against the * Mongolian hordes* from afro- asia . even here they share the same experiences



If you ever visit Poland, then never say that you are from Ukraine, and Bandera is your hero, and also never say that Lviv is a city of Ukraine, otherwise you risk  being beaten. Poland pursues its interests in the Russian-Polish relations and simply uses Ukraine. The trade  turnover between Poland and Russia is more than 10 billion dollars, and between Poland and Ukraine is about 2 billions.
And you constantly tell about the  war between Russia and Ukraine but trade  turnover between Russia and Ukraine in 2017 from January to September amounted to about 9 billion dollars. Import from Ukraine is 3,5 billion, export from Russia is 5.5 billion dollars. Do not you think this is strange? I can not imagine trade relations, for example, between the USA or the USSR with fascist Germany in the years 41-45.



If you know Polish (or use google translate) you can read the warnings of the Polish Foreign Ministry to Ukraine and it doesn't look like as brother

Witold Waszczykowski: Nigdy nie zgodzimy się, by postawić znak równości między UPA a AK  - sejm-rząd Wydarzenia

P.S.
And in your photo, either Buryats or Yakuts, they cannot be from Afro-Asia, perhaps you have never studied geography at school


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 16, 2017)

Viacheslav said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > don´t worry about the Ukrainians and Poles , they are Europeans., all historical errors will be solved for sure . Today  Poland  provides  full support to Ukrainian state in its  war against the * Mongolian hordes* from afro- asia . even here they share the same experiences
> ...



Polls have confirmed that Ukrainians like Russians are one of the least favorite peoples of Poland.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 16, 2017)

Litwin said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Despite the U.S.A having about 9 X more people than Poland.
> ...



Well, I actually do support Russians getting beat-down by Poles for acting like they owned Warsaw.


----------



## Viacheslav (Nov 16, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Polls have confirmed that Ukrainians like Russians are one of the least favorite peoples of Poland.



I agree Poles equally "do not like" the Russians and Ukrainians.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 16, 2017)

Viacheslav said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job , my polish brothers
> ...



Well, I don't know about former slaves.

More like some Poles are angry at Ukrainians for Wolyn Massacre.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 16, 2017)

Viacheslav said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Polls have confirmed that Ukrainians like Russians are one of the least favorite peoples of Poland.
> ...



Gypsies, and Muslims seem to poll even worse in Poland, which is a good thing.

However, I wish  more Poles were more anti-Western-European.

Britain has near lynch mob / Pogrom attacks of Poles, and a constant bombardment of anti-Polish news for years.'

Germany has Polish thief jokes, blaming Poland for the Holocaust on it's media, and is threatening sanctions on Poland.

France has Polish plumber jokes, and is threatening sanctions on Poland.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 16, 2017)

For years I've been saying Western Europeans are no good for Poland.

Now, everything I said is true about them.

I used to tell people Britain was bad for Poles, they laughed until there  crowds attacking Poles.

I used to tell people that Western Europe was too ANTIFA for Poles, now they listen, when they are threatening sanctions upon Poles for not taking refugees, or for the so called phony tribunal court crisis.


----------



## Litwin (Nov 16, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Viacheslav said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





you are a paid troll from Olgino non Pole thinks so , muslim Lipka are our heroes. the Juchi  Mongols who we all hate  , *what ALL EVIL what they do to us... *

"
Cases of mass rape occurred in major Polish cities taken by the Red Army. In Kraków, Soviet entry into the city was accompanied by the wave of rapes of women and girls, and the widespread theft of personal property. According to Prof. Chwalba of Jagiellonian University, this behavior reached such a scale that the Polish communists installed in the city by the Soviet Union, composed a letter of protest to Joseph Stalin himself. At the Kraków Main station, Poles who tried to rescue the victims of gang rape were shot at. Meanwhile, church masses were held in expectation of the Soviet withdrawal.[6]

Polish women in Silesia were the target of mass rape along with their German counterparts even after the Soviet front moved much further west.[3][7] In the first six months of 1945, in Dębska Kuźnia 268 rapes were reported. In March 1945 near Racibórz, 30 women captured at a linen factory were locked in a house in Makowo and raped over a period of time under the threat of death. The woman who gave her testimony to the police, was raped by four men. German and Polish women were apprehended on the streets of Katowice, Zabrze and Chorzów and gang raped by drunken soldiers, usually outdoors.[3] According to Naimark, the Red Army servicemen did not differentiate along the ethnic lines, or between victims and occupiers.[8]

Polish and German women in Warmia and Masuria endured the same ordeal, wrote Ostrowska & Zaremba.[3] One letter from the Recovered Territories claimed that in the city of Olsztyn in March 1945, practically no woman survived without being violated by the Soviet rapists "irrespective of their age". Their ages were estimated to range from 9 to 80. Sometimes, a grandmother, a mother and a granddaughter were among the victims. Women were gang raped by as many as several dozen soldiers. In a letter from Gdańsk dated 17 April 1945, a Polish woman who acquired work around the Soviet garrison reported: "because we spoke Polish, we were in demand. However, most victims there were raped up to 15 times. I was raped seven times. It was horrible." A letter from Gdynia, written a week later, said that the only resort for the women was to hide in the basements all day.[9]"
--

" 
*Massacre*
Like in his previous battles, when he had ordered his men to spare non-combatants and the evacuation of townspeople,[12] *Suvorov *issued an order on 3 November 1794 that included special instructions regarding the treatment of enemy civilians, "Do not enter houses; spare any enemy asking for quarter; do not kill unarmed men; do not make war on women; do not touch youngsters".[13][14] However, after the battle spread to the streets[15] and the insurgents hid in civilian houses,[16] vowing to fight to the last man,[17] the Russian troops, against the orders given by Suvorov prior to the battle, started to kill remaining insurgents and many townspeople in revenge for the slaughter of the Russian Garrison in Warsaw,[18][19][1][20] during the Warsaw Uprising in April 1794, when two thousand[21] Russian military servicemen stationed in Warsaw were massacred by armed Polish townspeople, who played a major role in the attack,[22] and soldiers and cut with spikes and axes.[23] The massacre, which resulted in the death of 2,265 men,[24][25] including unarmed soldiers of the Kiev Regiment killed while attending church service,[26] enraged Suvorov's troops,[1][18][19] and they shouted "No quarter!"[18] Faddey Bulgarin recalled the words of General Ivan von Klugen, who took part in the Battle of Praga, “We were being shot at from the windows of houses and the roofs, and our soldiers were breaking into the houses and killing all who happened to get in the way… In every living being our embittered soldiers saw the murderer of our men during the uprising in Warsaw… It cost a lot of effort for the Russian officers to save these poor people from the revenge of our soldiers… At four o'clock the terrible revenge for the slaughter of our men in Warsaw was complete!”[18] Denis Davydov wrote on this, “During the assault on Praga the rage of our troops, who were burning with revenge for the treacherous slaughter of our comrades by the Poles, reached extreme limits”.[19] Over the course of the assault, Russian field artillery was supporting the infantry by firing cannon balls and bombs at the parts of the city held by the rebels, causing much damage, as pointed out in the report of Suvorov. The latter noted, "The streets and squares of Praga was strewn with dead bodies, blood was flowing in streams."[27][28] The wooden houses of Praga caught fire, leading to the massive explosion of a powder magazine.[18]

The exact death toll of that day and the ratio of combatants to non-combatants killed varies in different sources. It is estimated that either 9,000 rebels and 7,000 civilians[6] or up to 20,000 rebels and civilians died,[8] of which thousands drowned while trying to cross the Vistula.[29][17] In his report, Suvorov estimated the number of dead insurgents and civilians at 13,340, adding that more than 3,000 drowned in the Vistula while trying to retreat, whereas 12,860 were captured, of which 10,000 were later released.[27][30] Similar figures appear in the writings of Major General Lev Engelgardt, who served under Suvorov: 13,000 killed, 2,000 drowned, 14,680 were captured, of which 8,000 were released the next day.[31] The practice of releasing Polish prisoners of war is confirmed by a letter of State Secretary Dmitry Troschinsky to Count Alexander Vorontsov on 24 November 1794, "Count Suvorov has rendered great services by taking Warsaw, but is unbearably annoying with his inconsistent orders there. All Poles in general, not excluding the main rioters, are being released by him to their homes".[32][33] The fact that thousands of Poles were taken alive and released soon afterwards is also evident in other documents, such as the report sent by Suvorov to Count Pyotr Rumyantsev on 7 November, regarding the fate of some of the captives, "Polish Praga prisoners with 3 generals, staff and ober-officers, up to 500, and lower ranks, up to 4,000, as well as the artillery that got in our hands, 101 guns, today will be sent to Varkovic at Kiev. Out of the captured insurgents and defending townspeople, more than 6,000 have been released, and also the Prussians who were in captivity, 313, and 63 Austrians, which were sent to their commands".[34] 500 captured Polish staff and ober-officers were released by Suvorov en route to Kiev, as is confirmed by the autobiography of Major General Sergey I. Mosolov, who escorted them in 1794.[35] It was thought that unruly Cossack troops were partly to blame for the uncontrolled destruction in the city.[36] Some Russian historians claim that Suvorov tried to stop the massacre by ordering the destruction of the bridge to Warsaw over the Vistula river [37] with the purpose of preventing the spread of violence to Warsaw, while others believe that by doing this he wanted to prevent Polish troops stationing on the left bank from attacking his forces.[19] Other historians dispute this.[38] The massacre of Praga dented Suvorov and the Russian army's reputation throughout Europe.[39]"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Litwin (Nov 16, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


the  Poles ´d kill couple of *FSB terrorists & titushki * at that day  , in that case we ´d not get Crimea  occupation in 2 years











Titushky - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 16, 2017)

Litwin said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Viacheslav said:
> ...



German Nazis caused much more damage to Poland than did Soviets., such as  Wola Massacre, Operation Tannenberg,  the Ponary Massacre, Aktion AB, Heuaktion etc.


----------



## Litwin (Nov 16, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



you are paid - troll from Olgino. Germany is a friend, how many Poles work there today? how many poles work in your Mongolian ulus og juchi? what your sovok did to Poland from 1945-91? why Poland the first time in history lived like Africans in jungles in 90th? have you been in Poland in 90th?   


"
After the Soviet Union invaded Poland on September 17, 1939, it similarly engaged in the looting and destruction of the Polish cultural heritage.[9][18] It is estimated that soon after the invasion, about half of Polish museums and similar public institutions were dismantled in the territories occupied by the Soviets. Many items were shipped to Soviet museums such as the Moscow Museum of History and the Central Anti-Religious Museum (also in Moscow).[9] Other collections were simply done away with. For instance, during the liquidation of the Poland's _Lwów Historical Museum_ in the early 1940, its holdings were transported to the basement of the Black (_Czarna_) Kamienica _(pictured)_, away from public eye, and deliberately destroyed there.[17]

Following the Soviet advance across the German-occupied Polish lands, the looting and plunder of anything of value continued[9] up to 1947 even though the looted territories were theoretically assigned to its own ally, the communist Poland already.[9][19][20] The Soviet forces engaged in particularly extensive plunder in the former eastern territories of Germany that were to be transferred to Poland, stripping them of any piece of equipment left behind.[9][10][21][22] Even the Polish Communists felt uneasy about the scope of their crimes. In 1945, the future Chairman of the Polish Council of State, Gen. Aleksander Zawadzki, worried that "raping and looting of the Soviet army would provoke a civil war"[23]

See also: Rape during the liberation of Poland
The operations of these "war trophy brigades" were regulated by detailed orders issued by Soviet vice-minister of defence Nikolai Bulganin in early 1946.[24] Until 1948 these brigades sent at least 239'000 freight cars to USSR transporting natural resources, complete factories and individual machines. Town of Bydgoszcz lost 30 complete factories and 250 ships, from Grudziądz the army confiscated all machinery from factories, regardless of their size. From Toruń all gristmills were taken, causing temporary deficit of bread. Blachownia Śląska lost a large, German-built synthetic fuel producing installation, transported to USSR on 10,000 train cars. A similar production line in Police was transported using 14,000 cars. Gliwice lost a pipe factory, Bobrek and Łabędy - iron furnaces. Complete power stations were taken from Miechowice, Zabrze, Zdzieszowice, Mikulczyce, Blachownia Śląska i Chełmsk Śląski. Smaller industries were also confiscated in Sosnowiec, Dąbrowa Górnicza, Częstochowa, Zgoda, Chorzów, Siemianowice, Poznań, Bydgoszcz, Grudziądz, Toruń, Inowrocław, Włocławek, Chojnice, Łódź, Dziedzice and Oświęcim.

Farming animals were also significant target of looting: until 1 September 1945 the Red Army confiscated 506,000 cows, 114,000 sheep and 206,000 horses. In February 1945 alone over 72,000 tons of sugar was taken. In Toruń region alone 14,000 tons of grain, 20,000 of potatoes and 21,000 beetroots were taken during that period. These number represent looting alone, as the Polish government also supplied food to the Red Army officially at that time (150,000 tons of grains, 250,000 tons of potatoes, 25,000 tons of meat and 100,000 tons of straws).

Individual Red Army soldiers were also allowed to send home "war trophies", with the weight depending on their rank, which resulted in widespread looting of private houses of anything valuable, including food, clothes, shoes, radios, jewelry, utensils, clothes, bicycles, and even ceramic toilet bowls. Scale of individual looting can be estimated by the example of Russian town of Kursk, which received only 300 personal parcels from soldiers in January 1945 but till May their number reached 87,000.

After these transports were finished, the Red Army also started looting the train infrastructure itself—repair yards, signalling installations and the rails themselves: around 5,500 km of rails were looted.

In 1946 the scale of looting was estimated by Polish authorities at 2.375 billions of 1938 dollars (equivalent of *$54 billion in 2015 dollars*).[25][26][27][28]"


----------



## Viacheslav (Nov 16, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> More like some Poles are angry at Ukrainians for Wolyn Massacre.



Yes, the Poles recognized the Volyn massacre as genocide, and they are "angry" because the Ukrainians don't do the same.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 16, 2017)

Litwin said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...



Poles Work in Germany?
For cheap labor, where they are laughed at as thieves?

Germany which bullies Poland for not taking in Islamic refugees, is a "Friend"

If you're a Slav, and  root for Nazis to win against Soviets you're too stupid for words.

Generalplan Ost exposes that Nazi Germans had sinister plans for the Slavic people.

I think you're a paid NATO propagandist German, probably of the German diaspora from Russia, like a Volga German, or Baltic German trying to pass yourself off as a Slav.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 16, 2017)

Litwin said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...



Germany was instrumental in creating the Bolshevik Revolution in Russia.

Germany had sent the train of Bolsheviks including Lenin, with supplies, and funding in 1917.

Of course, had Germany not weakened Tsarist Russia in WW1, then it's very unlikely that the Bolshevik rabble could have overpowered the Tsar.

Fact is also, that only 23% of the Russian Empire even voted for the Bolsheviks in the 1917 "Dummy election"


----------



## Litwin (Nov 16, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


i got you 








"
The *Internet Research Agency* (*IRA*), known in Russian Internet slang as the *Trolls from Olgino*, is a Russian company, based in Saint Petersburg, that engages in online influence operations on behalf of the Russian government. The agency has employed fake accounts registered on major social networks, discussion boards, online newspaper sites, and video hosting services in order to promote the Kremlin's interests in domestic policy, Ukraine, and the Middle East, as well as attempting to influence the 2016 United States presidential election to support the candidacy of Donald Trump.[_citation needed_]

The extent to which the Russian government tried to influence public opinion using social media became widely known after a June 2014 BuzzFeed article greatly expanded on government documents published by hackers earlier that year.[2] The IRA gained worldwide media attention by June 2015, when one of its offices was reported as having data from fake accounts used for biased Internet trolling. Subsequently, there were news reports of individuals receiving monetary compensation for performing these tasks.[1]
According to journalists’ investigations, the office in Olgino was named as Internet Research Agency Ltd. (Russian: ООО «Агентство интернет-исследований»).[3][8] The company was founded in the summer of 2013.[6]

Journalists also point out that Alexey Soskovets, who had participated in Russian youth political community, was directly connected to the office in Olgino. His company, North-Western Service Agency, won 17 or 18 (according to different sources) contracts for organizing celebrations, forums and sport competitions for authorities of Saint Petersburg. The agency was the only participant in half of those bids. In the summer of 2013 the agency won a tender for providing freight services for participants of Seliger camp.[3][9]

In 2014, according to Russian media, Internet Research Ltd. (Russian: ООО «Интернет исследования»), founded in March 2014, joined the agency's activity. _Novaya Gazeta_ newspaper claim this company to be a successor of Internet Research Agency Ltd.[10] Internet Research Ltd. is considered to be linked to Yevgeny Prigozhin, head of the holding company Concord. The "Trolls of Olgino" from Saint Petersburg are considered to be his project. As of October 2014, the company belonged to Mikhail Bystrov, who had been the head of the police station at Moscow district of Saint Petersburg.[11]

Russian media point out that according to documents, published by hackers from Anonymous International, Concord is directly involved with trolling administration through the agency. Researchers cite e-mail correspondence, in which Concord gives instructions to trolls and receives reports on accomplished work.[5] According to journalists' information, Concord organized banquets in Kremlin and also cooperated with Voentorg and the Russian Ministry of Defence.[12]

Despite links to Alexei Soskovets, Nadejda Orlova, deputy head of the Committee for Youth Policy in Saint Petersburg, disputed connection between her institution and the trolling offices.[3]

Finnish journalist Jessikka Aro, who extensively reported on the pro-Russian trolling activities in Finland, was in response targeted by an organized campaign of hate, disinformation and harassment.[13][14][15]"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 16, 2017)

Litwin said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...



You're the propagandist, not I.

You call Germany as a "Polish friend" and said that for Catholic Poles, Nazi Germany "Wasn't so bad"

I actually don't consider either Germany, nor Russia as "Polish friends" nor do I say that Nazi German occupation, nor Soviet occupation "Wasn't so bad"

I just state that it's Germans, (The West) which is even more sick than the Russians.

I've spent loads of time here in the U.S, and have seen how poorly Polish people are treated in person here.

I've spent loads of time online, and have seen how poorly many circles of Germans, Brits, Dutch, and Americans treat Poles. 
(Who are all more anti-Polish than the Russians I've encountered online)

You sound like someone who doesn't think, and just screeches about Soviets.

You sound like a true paid NATO propagandist.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 16, 2017)

Litwin said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...



I've made anti-Russian comments here.

Trump: Only fools and haters object US/Russia good relationship

Now, when are you going to admit Germans are a problem?

Germans helped create the Soviet Union by sending the train of Bolsheviks with part Volga German Lenin at the forefront, as the Germans helped manufacture the Communist philosophy with Friedrich Engels, and German Jew Karl Marx.

Germans invented Nazism.

Germans killed more Whites than anyone.

In 2 World-Wars Germans could be responsible for in excess of 70 million deaths.

The Germans were responsible for the 30 Year War with 6 million deaths.

Germans destroyed the Wendish Slavs in the Wendish Crusades, and Prussian, and Livonian Pagans in the Northern Crusades.

These Germans now threaten the whole EU with Muslim refugees.


----------



## Litwin (Nov 16, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yes I am a proud *NATO *propagandist, and you  know you Mongols of Juchi have 0 chance where NATO has its foot...you bunch of cowards, who lost all wars and pay to the Chechen  *war - contribution e*very year . LOL


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



US sanctions the threat of, yes so the EU should get the balls to respond and put sanctions on America. I think personally the only reason America supports Poland is so they can further weaken Germany.

Merkel also is controlled by the same people, if you think her doing a 180 degree turn on Multiculturalism and allowing a million Muslim savages from Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan etc in was her own policy you should think again.

Germany is Occupied Territory Blei thanks to all those American bases squatting in the nation.

We make the correct decision we did not join NATO, we are not Occupied Territory.

NATO should have been collapsed when the Soviet Union collapsed the reason for NATO was to protect against the Soviets. The only reason I support a European Army is because it can be used as a direct alternative to NATO, America needs to GTFO of the European Continent and mind its own business, America is not part of Europa and Europa is not a vassal of American Imperialism, if American troops are to be continued to be used as cannon fodder for Middle Eastern wars on the orders of International Globalists then thats the foolish Americans decision to be controlled by Others ie. what Washington DC refer to as "American interests in the Middle East" the interests are the Others who get on the phone and give American Presidents orders to get American troops to the Middle East to fight and die to protect the Others who dwell in the Middle East but who get their funding from Washington DC and New York.

Re. Christian nonsense, well Germany has turned away from Our Lord, we have not we are a Christian nation specifically we are a Roman Catholic nation and 60% of our population they go to Mass regular, this we have in common with Poland, Croatia, Slovakia, Lithuania.

You don't have Jihad, you don't yet have Jihad but you have had terror incidents you have had as many as France has had, you also have gangs of Kebabs at random sexually assaulting women and nobody can mention that or they are investigated for being racist etc.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 16, 2017)

Litwin said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Despite the U.S.A having about 9 X more people than Poland.
> ...



Why are you posting pictures of football hooligans? WTF?!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 16, 2017)

Litwin said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...



What do the Chechens have to do with Poland?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



This is from the Catholic Herald an English publication a friend of mine send me the link for me to read and Catholic Culture has also now linked the article, so I'm posting the article here to more illustrate the Christian situation.

Like 60% of us Sebastian Kurz is a Roman Catholic and he also is a practising Catholic who attends Mass regular.





















Here is the article:

Sebastian Kurz – Europe’s Christian Chancellor | CatholicHerald.co.uk

Now also linked at Catholic Culture:

Austria’s new leader, Sebastian Kurz, seen as Christian chancellor : News Headlines

Also the discussion on Sebastian Kurz and the importance of his Catholic faith and Christianity:

Mit Kurz wird ein gläubiger Katholik Bundeskanzler

Here are pictures of Sebastian Kurz, the first in his office I highlight the Christian Cross on his wall.





Sebastian with Cardinal Archbishop Christoph Schönborn and others:

Erzdiözese Wien













Austrian cardinal tipped to be the next pope warns of an 'Islamic conquest of Europe'


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 16, 2017)

Litwin said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...



If Russia isn't a threat, then what's the purpose of NATO still existing?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 16, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



He claims Russia is no threat on one hand because they lost wars, but then in the other breath barks that Russia needs to be dealt with.

What kind of ideology is he expressing?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 16, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Austria clearly makes much more sense than Germany.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 16, 2017)

According to this genetic PCA plot.
It looks like Austrians aren't really Germanic peoples genetically.
But, more of a mix of Hungarian, and Italian.
(Both are obviously much more nationalist than Germanic's, so it's no surprise that so are Austrians more nationalist than other Germanic speakers)O


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 16, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


What is the maximal IQ to ask this question with?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 16, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Well a lot of the Hooligans especially in Central - East Europe are Nationalists.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...



Well, if there is no threat for NATO to exist by, then it seems like NATO exists for more along the lines of global domination.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 16, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...



*"What kind of ideology is he expressing?"*

Who knows, I have read his comments in this thread with pictures he include and to me its just weird. EG. What have football hooligans got to do with anything that was a bizarro post.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 16, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...



Yes I know but it has nothing to do with Polish Independence Day, or perhaps is Litwin thinking that that was 60,000 football hooligans celebrating Polish Independence Day.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 16, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> According to this genetic PCA plot.
> It looks like Austrians aren't really Germanic peoples genetically.
> But, more of a mix of Hungarian, and Italian.
> (Both are obviously much more nationalist than Germanic's, so it's no surprise that so are Austrians more nationalist than other Germanic speakers)O



There is no Hungarian or Italian in my Ancestors.

Also we are proud Patriots who are proud of our Culture and Heritage, we have not been brainwashed with the self hating Propaganda that across the border has been for at least 20 years, if you observe pre-1990s they didn't have all this self hating Propaganda been forced into childrens minds so they grow hating themselves, hating their Ancestors, ashamed of their Culture and Heritage.

Any who have immunised against this self hating Propaganda and is a proud Patriot is beaten upon from the MSM to their own Government to squatting NGO groups to the worst of the self hating and the Patriots are termed racist and risk losing their job and in instances having their children taken from them. They have no freedom of speech, they are not living in anything like a Democracy, they are in a Dictatorship where people watch them and tell on them to the authorities for daring to state they do not want Kebabs and Sub Saharan African savages in their own nation.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 16, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You got it. NATO is not a defensive alliance. It is not an alliance at all anymore but a hegemony structure.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 16, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



That is because self preservation is the most important thing, we are not Politically Correct and we have no intention of committing Cultural Suicide.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



And its a hegemony structure for American Imperialism and that is all.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 16, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...



I have many Polish friends I was with two today we had lunch, they support Legia Warsaw.

The situation we have now I think we trust to go with Poland and the Patriotic Polish Government of Law and Justice, it upsets me to comment we do not trust or have anything in common with the self hating German Government of self haters who desire to make the nation into the dumping ground for any Third World slug that goes to squat there, you do not piss on your own peoples and want to destroy everything your Ancestors protected to charge future generations with also protecting.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 16, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Well, politically at least today, I think Austria has much more in common with Poland, Hungary, Czech Rep, and Slovakia rather than Germany.


----------



## Litwin (Nov 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


yes Olgino - Troll NATO is "hegemony structure." of the civilization. dont like it ? buy a ticket to *Zimbabwe*, Chechnya or Omsk  .  safe  places from NATO


----------



## Litwin (Nov 16, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


and Its already in* Ukraine and Georgia *,) that's why the Mongols are only losing land there )) and its just beginning , Belarus, Moldova, Caucasus, *etc*.)))


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 16, 2017)

Litwin said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You mean your hooligan civilization, hypocrite? By a ticket to the mad house.


----------



## Litwin (Nov 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



law , and order, you Muscovite  guys are the thugs .... ...

"
*United Nations General Assembly Resolution 68/262* was adopted on March 27, 2014 by the sixty-eighth session of the United Nations General Assembly in response to the Russian annexation of Crimea and entitled "Territorial integrity of Ukraine". The non-binding resolution, which was supported by 100 United Nations member states, affirmed the General Assembly's commitment to the territorial integrity of Ukraine within its internationally recognized borders and underscored the invalidity of the 2014 Crimean referendum. Eleven nations voted against the resolution, while 58 abstained, and a further 24 states were absent when the vote took place.

The resolution was introduced by Canada, Costa Rica, Germany, Lithuania, Poland and Ukraine.[1] The adoption of the resolution was preceded by the unsuccessful attempts of the United Nations Security Council, which convened seven sessions to address the Crimean crisis, only to face a Russian veto[2] of draft resolution S/2014/189,[3] sponsored by 42 countries.

The UN General Assembly also passed the related Resolution 71/205 in December 2016, entitled "Situation of human rights in the Autonomous Republic of Crimea and the city of Sevastopol (Ukraine)".[4]"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 16, 2017)

Litwin said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...



^^^^ This:


----------



## Litwin (Nov 16, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Litwin is already in the mad house going from the things he posts not just in this thread but in all threads.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 16, 2017)

Litwin said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...



^^^^ Litwin posts the above to illustrate my comment in post # 108 about him being in the mad house


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 16, 2017)

Litwin said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...



Okay Litwin darling WTF is this you have posted?


----------



## Litwin (Nov 16, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


its an instruction how to make very own Pynia at home , very useful and nice *present *for all Putlerists here.


----------



## Litwin (Nov 16, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


ps more of *pynia *Pynia (Vovka Putin)


----------

